# Diet for Tanganyikan Chiclids.



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Pls Share Your Diet for your Tanganyikans. Newbie here.

my current Diet for my Fronts, Lelupi and pulchers:

FBW, MP(minced), Spirulina flakes and TetraDiskus.

any suggestions?

thanks ahead.

pls Share your secrets in Feeding.

More Power and Happy Fish Keeping.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

NLS pellets exclusively. Crushed (powdered) NLS for fry.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

maybe add osi cichlid flakes, frozen brine and mysis shrimp, and once in awhile live hatched brine.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

NLS 1mm pellets as a staple. They also get brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, plankton and the baby brichardi have been really doing well on frozen and fresh baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Used NLS for my fronts (3mm sinking) and use NLS 1mm sinking for most other tangs and use crushed NLS for altolamp fry.

Use Dianichi Ultimate Krill for my adult callo & kilesa.

Powderized krill & mysis plankton mix for callo fry.


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

I use NLS OPTIMUM Fresh H2O Flakes for now, crushed for the fry. I may switch to NLS for Cichlids, though, when this container is empty. I supplement that with Daphnia, that I raise as a special treat. It seems to work fine, since I've had 3 batches of Fry in the last 2 months ... although Brichardi breed relatively easily, so I doubt it's the food making the difference.

Hope that helps !!!


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I should add that I really enjoy watching both the adults and the fry eat the tiny little baby brine shrimp. I don't know if they're of any real nutritional value to the adults since they're so small, but they sure do seem to enjoy them.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ocean Nutrition Spirulina, Sera Flora, Frozen mysis shrimp
Started a tank to breed cherry shrimp for live food too
And next I'm going to start a white worm culture

Just need a good food for those fish that require a bit more protein


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I keep it simple- and recommend that folks do the same. It is way too easy to overfeed fish, and nearly impossible to starve them.

I feed NLS, and for tanks with fry I add decapsulated brine shrimp eggs and golden pearl.


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

In my tang community (benthochromis, moba, comps, kilesa, callos, and foai) tank I feed a 50/50 blend of NLS thera a and dainichi color supreme along with Kens flake (tropheus lovers) every day. Two to three times a week I feed this tank PE mysis.

Tropheus ilangi tank - NLS thera a and Kens tropheus flake


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Alternate NLS and Spirulina Flake.


----------



## Riverwater (Nov 3, 2010)

Omega One 1mm Super Color pellets in the morning. (My calvus and comps love these pellets so much that I have to feed sparingly, otherwise they will eat until their tummies swell abnormally). And in the afternoon, crushed omega one flakes which are mainly for the cyps, leleupi, and caudiopunk.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

triscuit said:


> I keep it simple- and recommend that folks do the same. It is way too easy to overfeed fish, and nearly impossible to starve them.
> 
> I feed NLS, and for tanks with fry I add decapsulated brine shrimp eggs and golden pearl.


what is golden pearl?


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks for the info. il try to order NLS. has any1 heard of JBL tanganyikan Flakes? and also. wats the best Hikari for Tangs can u recommend? thanks again.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Bodenhimer said:


> triscuit said:
> 
> 
> > I keep it simple- and recommend that folks do the same. It is way too easy to overfeed fish, and nearly impossible to starve them.
> ...


Google it.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

713J said:


> In my tang community (benthochromis, moba, comps, kilesa, callos, and foai) tank I feed a 50/50 blend of NLS thera a and dainichi color supreme along with Kens flake (tropheus lovers) every day. Two to three times a week I feed this tank PE mysis.
> 
> Tropheus ilangi tank - NLS thera a and Kens tropheus flake


713j Could you please Post some video or photos of these community tank.. :fish: :drooling: :drooling:


----------

